# Surf Fishing - Jensen Beach



## bnew (Jun 17, 2010)

I will be staying at Jensen Beach in early July and was wondering how the fishing has been and how the forecast is looking. I am not really targeting one species, but sure do love catching pompanos. Thanks in advance! I always turn to these fishing forums for very helpful advise, you guys are always on!


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

I was up there Tuesday & Wednesday, the surf was calm and water clear, no weeds. 

Didn't see any bait on the beach but greenies, sardines & mullet were there a couple of weeks ago and should be there in force when you get there.

There are still some blues and mackerel around, the snook have been in the surf for a few weeks and I haven't seen them, but the tarpon are said to be there now. Lots of whiting right in the trough. 

The water is a bit warm for pompano but they are there in small numbers throughout the summer. Just fish for whiting (bottom or dropper rig with sand fleas or shrimp) and you will catch whatever pompano are swimming by.

I will be there the next three weekends and all of the July 4th week and expect fine fishing then and through September.

Where in Jnsen will you be staying & fishing?


----------



## bnew (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks Cerberus for the info. We are staying at the Ocean Bay Villas located on South Hutchinson Island, just south of the Fort Pierce Inlet. I guess I will be fishing as close to the house as possible (hopefully within walking distance, I'm not very familiar with this area). Hope there's some good fishing! I will post pictures of any catches, providing there's some catch!


----------

